# Car(e) Free Camping on Groix



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

On the spur of the moment last summer, we decide to pack up the family and head off to Brittany for a week-long beach/camping holiday. We decide to head off to the Ile de Groix off the south coast of Brittany. 

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&sour...988281&sspn=21.052508,39.375&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=13

Those of you who know me will not be surprised to learn that we decide to do this camping <i>sans</i> car -- entirely by bike, hauling camping gear included.

OK, not <i>entirely</i> by bicycle. We did drive out to Lorient and from there take a ferry to the island .... but from there on out, no dead dinosaurs were combusted in the process of making this ride report!!!

Oh, and this was not a "camping light" trip either. We (dare I say, "I") carry the megatron dome, two tents and the full kitchen galley, chairs, tables, etc. Just because we are camping doesn't mean we have to leave civilisation behind -- how else are we going to invite our neighbours to a proper aperitif and impromptu dinner??

We bring a deck of cards -- in about 1.5 hrs, our daughters have (temporarily) forgotten the existence of the internet and TV (this effect quickly wore off upon our return!).


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Groix #2*

What is there to do on Groix? 

Well, for one, ride.

We spent a good part of each day just riding around, exploring the island.

This is not a car-free island but it is traffic-light. Bicycles (in the summer) easily outnumber cars by at least 4 to 1.

Our daughters have a blast getting around on their own.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Groix #3*

Life is not all fun and games though, we have to run errands, like hitching up the cart and heading off to the market. Luckily, thought, the local Baker stops off (twice!) at the campground to deliver bread and pastries so that we can start our day off properly.

One day, I head off to the port w/ two panniers full of laundry, lock up the bike and have a coffee while I wait for the wash cycle to be done.

You cannot buy Coke on this island (rly, srsly) ... it's Breizh Cola, or nada! (Breizh is "Brittany" in Breton... and yes, we are a very proud people!) You can find lots of cider, though. Really, really good cider!

Oh, and the houses..... not too shabby.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Groix #4*

What else is there to do, you ask?

Well, you can go to the beach .... every day.

You can go down to the lighthouse at the Pointe du Chat and watch the sky change colours.

You can explore the coast.

You can watch the waves meekly lap you feet or come crashing in.

You can talk about the names of the wind with your family.

You can look out onto the sea next to your daughters and say nothing particularly important.

You can watch your children play in wonder.

You can do lots of things on Groix.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Groix #5*

.... and after doing all these things, before you know it, a week has slipped by and it's time to go home.

It was drizzling when we left (as it does every day in Brittany -- the saying goes, "It's sunny in Brittany.... at least several times a day!).

Though Lorient was overcast when the ferry arrived, Groix, off in the distance, was again awash in sunlight.

We'll be back.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

philippec said:


> ...This is not a car-free island but it is traffic-light. Bicycles (in the summer) easily outnumber cars by at least 4 to 1.....




Well yes, but did you wave?!? :idea:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Very nice, looks like a fine time was had by all,

And, umm,

Nice bike that.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

This is easily one of the best ride reports I've seen on this site. Inspiring.

Of course, now I'm insanely jealous, too.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

"You can look out onto the sea next to your daughters and say nothing particularly important."

THIS is the best part of a family vacation. Who needs Disney World?? Great trip, great report.

I got to cycle in France (Cote d'Or) for the first time last summer. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Lovely lovely lovely! Now that's what I call a family vacation. [email protected] Disneyland.

And that "rolling boulangerie" is the shiz. I miss the simple but fresh and delicious breakfasts I had over there. 

Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

To paraphrase Neil Armstrong:
One typical ride report for philippec
One awesome thread for RBR

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

this looks awesome! inspiring report to start the summer!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Yurpeans are so much better at vacations than Amuricans. I would see the same thing when I lived on Sardinia. Families would roll of the ferries from the Italian mainland and head off to camp on the beaches along the Emerald Coast. The families that didn't cycle over would arrive in rented small RV's carrying bicycles. The east coast of Sardinia had dozens of campgrounds that cater to these vacationers. Europeans get it.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Looks like an awesome vacation. Someday I hope to do something like that with my son. And how cool is it that the local baker stops at the campground?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

philippec said:


> Life is not all fun and games though, we have to run errands, like hitching up the cart and heading off to the market. Luckily, thought, the local Baker stops off (twice!) at the campground to deliver bread and pastries so that we can start our day off properly.
> 
> One day, I head off to the port w/ two panniers full of laundry, lock up the bike and have a coffee while I wait for the wash cycle to be done.
> 
> ...


Oh I know those baker's vans, the pic of it brought back the smell of freshly baked goodies to me!


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

Really lovely pictures, great report, and excellent idea for a family vacation. Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for all of your comments.

Upon re-reading this post, I realized that I forgot the most important thing: There is a creperie on the island that makes the most amazing salted-butter caramel crepes. No pictures, you'll just have to take my word for it.

I've got a few more of these reports I need to roll out. This trip took place late July 2008, in August we headed down for a couple of weeks in Provence and previous to this trip, in early July, I organised another Tour de France trip. Once I get those posted, I'll be exactly caught up to one year late!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Good work Philippe on the report, the girls are growing fast ...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Okay, Philippe. I lived in France. At one point I could speak the language, in a child-like way. But for the life of me, I can't figure out how to pronounce Groix. Is it GRAW?


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

you rule as a dad.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

teoteoteo said:


> Good work Philippe on the report, the girls are growing fast ...


kind of scary, huh?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

it's pronounced like "croix" in french.... listen at "32 in this song; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd8uzhyo-4k


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

gutfiddle said:


> you rule as a dad.


That's funny.... just yesterday I was told in no uncertain terms that I was the world's >i>worst</> dad.... ever.

I guess math homework and good parenting are incompatible....


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Best ride report I have read on RBR in my years here. 

Merci bien!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

seeborough said:


> Best ride report I have read on RBR in my years here.
> 
> Merci bien!


 de rien!


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

Must be a slow Sunday chez C. Slow day here too. I had a "baguette" from Balthazar Bakery, which purports to be the best bakery in the NYC area. It sucked.

I have seen some of the photos of TdP 2008, but I'm curious what you will post. I will have to go over the DVD and reminisce. Oh, la France ! Elle me manque !


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Great ride report. I was complaining about the weight I was hauling on my last trip.

Wow. What did that trailer weigh loaded?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

werdna said:


> Must be a slow Sunday chez C. Slow day here too. I had a "baguette" from Balthazar Bakery, which purports to be the best bakery in the NYC area. It sucked.
> 
> I have seen some of the photos of TdP 2008, but I'm curious what you will post. I will have to go over the DVD and reminisce. Oh, la France ! Elle me manque !


.. and she misses you too!

TdP report in the pipeline... no skeletor pictures to be posted!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

not sure.... but it wasn't light. Maybe 40 kgs?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

There is a homeless guy I see all the time who has the same setup


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sigh... I've never been to Brittany. Gotta put this on my "to do" list.

Beautiful pics, as usual. Your daughters are growing up.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Great ride report. It reminds me of our cycling daytrip to the Aran Islands off the west coast of Ireland. Not surprising, I guess, since they are both Celtic islands. Here are photos from our trip:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617220258443/


----------



## nicotico (Apr 17, 2009)

Enjoyed your post. Beautiful pictures, beautiful family. Merci


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

That's it. 

Wisconsin sucks.

I'm moving to France.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow. Philippec, can you plan my next vacation? Thats amazing.


----------

